# Old Paladin story



## LordBOB (Jul 20, 2006)

I remember a LONG time ago about a story where a Paladin fell in Love with a Succubus.  It was, and still is, the best stroy i have read so far.

If anyone just so happens to have a link to that story i would be ever so greatful.  Thanks in advance


----------



## greenishpinkcheese (Jul 20, 2006)

that sounds interesting


----------



## LordBOB (Jul 20, 2006)

indeed it is.  My computer crashed a while back and needless to say the last thing on my mind was that story.

Of course the Paladin, whos name i cant for the love of god remember, didnt know she was a succubus.  The Succubus was actaully a princess or a noble lady in disguise.  She finally admitetd to the paladin what she was and he defended her.  He was, needless to say, very confused on what he should do about the situation.

I do remember a few of the characters.... a wizard, a druid, the paladin, and maybe an Artificer ( he often built Animals to be his friends...i think he had a hedgehog and maybe a "polar" bear at some point)


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Jul 20, 2006)

Look for Sepulchrave's story hour. The story is still going though all of the characters--and indeed the world have changed dramatically since the beginning of the story.


----------



## Vorput (Jul 20, 2006)

Tales of the Wyre for the first part (on page 3 now)

and then viridity and saizahan (don't quote me on that spelling) for the second part (page 2), which is still being updated... albeit sporadically.

And yeah, coolest story hour ever.

Vorp

Edit: Links
V+S:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130712&page=1&pp=40

and I can't find the initial tales of the wyre story hour thread... I wonder if it got deleted due to inactivity (Dear God that's sad...)
Anyway: There's a Y! group on it here with the compiled story hour:
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/Sepulchraves-Wyre/


----------



## LordBOB (Jul 20, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=58227

This is what someone else in the General Forum posted...its the beginning of the story, or at least is looks like it to me.

I shall remember everyone who helped me out with this and be forever in their debt


----------

